# Meldahl???



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

What is the word on Meldahl 32ft on Wednesday. Any one plan on going down soon? I plan on it Wedsday or Thursday.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Going in the morning.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

wildman said:


> Going in the morning.


Did you do anygood today?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Went down Neville ramp was closed. We fished from the bank but had no luck.

Went home to a local pond and caught some bass and a big crappie. I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

So you were intending to fish from a boat yesterday?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep I had planed on it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

wildman said:


> Yep I had planed on it.


Thats OK wildman, it took a pair of biggins to give it a try. That Crappie will look good next to some fried taters and slaw, yum,yum!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

The river was down to 29 feet. Normal is 26ft so it wouldn't have been bad.
Shiloh's ramp was open a few miles up the road. I could of gone though the locks. Problem was and is something I don't want to admit but I will. I had my transfer case rebuilt in my '05 (lot of snow plowing) so I drove my "97 Chevy down with the boat.....
I left my key to the boat in the '05 Chevy so I made a bone head move and it cost me a day on the river. LOL Kind of sucked!!!

River is going up to 35ft in the next few days then it's going to go down next week.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

How long before the river drops back down enough to fish again. I'd like to get down there towards the end of next week and do some wading if the water isn't too high.


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Help me out here guys.......

Can you still get down to the river on the KY side and fish it by the wall ?

Heard construction has started and it's roped off, then heard it was wide open and your able to fish it.

Can anyone clarify please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

why is nevelle ramp closed?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

It was closed a week or two ago due to the mud and crap that washed up from the water being high. I assume it is open now.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

As far as I know the bank access is open, I haven't been for about two weeks though.


----------

